# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Spring Sickness?

## kar2888

Last week my Budgett frog was unresponsive one day. Thought he was dead. Wouldn't move, lifted his arm up he just dangled there. When I put my finger near his eye he blinked. Couldn't get him to the vet till Monday.  The only exotic vet in town has never dealt with frogs or amphibians, usually just reptiles. Here's what I've done so far, and how he's reacted.  Put a mineral solution and some antibacterial solution in the water. This seemed to make him a little better over the course of the weekend. He started to move around a bit. He then started to open his mouth real wide open, and put his hands in his mouth like he was trying to get something out. I got him to the vet on Monday, the vet put some antibiotics on him, but doesn't know what else to do. The frog is still at the vet. I'm hoping someone can help me with whats wrong with him, and maybe bounce some ideas off the vet to give him some ideas. Thanks, any help and ideas are appreciated.

P.S.  The only thing I've fed him in the past 6 weeks since he woke up from aestivation is nightcrawlers, crickets, and some tuffies.

----------


## ejh805

I don't have experience with Budgetts, but the hand motion you're mentioning sounds like shedding behavior to me. You know, where they eat the skin as they slough it off?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Sounds like shedding to me. They do this when shoving something in their mouths. I'm not quite sure what is wrong. Have you tested your water quality lately?

----------


## kar2888

pretty sure he's not eating his skin. looks a lot like yawning but I know frogs don't do that.  Took him to the vet, but all he did was issue some antibiotics which I hope will help. He didn't know what was wrong, but said it might be respiratory. Here's a pic of her. I put her on her rock, hasn't moved in about 12 hours. When she was healthy she never used it, was always in the water.  P.H. around 7-7.5, using tetra filter and pump. water temp about 78 degrees

----------


## kar2888

She looks swollen to me, but the vet did say the one thing he was sure of was that it wasn't adema.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> She looks swollen to me, but the vet did say the one thing he was sure of was that it wasn't adema.


Just looks plump to me. Budgett's are naturally chubby, but bloating on a near fully aquatic frog is normally edema, but there are a few kinds of bloat. Hard and soft are usually how they're described. Hard bloat can be caused by a internal bacterial infection. Soft bloat is is edema, Dropsy, or issues with their osmonic system. 

There are many causes of bloat though so I can't determine from here. 

Is it hard or soft?

----------


## kar2888

usually she's not so plump, got that way when she got sick. It's a soft bloat. today was the first day she reacted to me trying to give her medicine, she tried to get away with was a good thing. She's still not moving right though, real sluggish, the vet prescribed baytril?
she looks better, but somethings still wrong.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> usually she's not so plump, got that way when she got sick. It's a soft bloat. today was the first day she reacted to me trying to give her medicine, she tried to get away with was a good thing. She's still not moving right though, real sluggish, the vet prescribed baytril?
> she looks better, but somethings still wrong.


Antibiotics take time to work and especially in amphibians. They take a long time to heal so you will need to be patient and persevere. Keep treating her. If you are worried about her not eating you can buy some Fluker's Repta Boost and administer dosage according to the instruction sheet included in the box. This is a medicated supplement for sick and malnourished reptiles and amphibians. You will have to force feed the dose using the syringe that is also included in the box. Use a plastic spoon upsidedown placed between the upper and lower jaw to gently and carefully pry the frog's mouth open to administer the dose. Once a day or once every other day may help keep her energy level up.

----------


## kar2888

thanks for the info. I was a little worried cause it's been a few weeks since she last ate. Will try and pick up some tomorrow.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> thanks for the info. I was a little worried cause it's been a few weeks since she last ate. Will try and pick up some tomorrow.


You are welcome.

----------

